# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  petrova trudionica

## anima

http://www.petrovatrudionica.com/

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Hvale vrijedna akcija. Treba pomoći ako se može. Mene jedino smeta što bi ustvari sve to trebala platiti država i naše zdravstveno, a ne da žicaju od nas. Još kad hrvatski, ups njemački telekom i pdv oderu svoj danak malo ostane od onog što uplatimo.

----------


## emanina

> Hvale vrijedna akcija. Treba pomoći ako se može. Mene jedino smeta što bi ustvari sve to trebala platiti država i naše zdravstveno, a ne da žicaju od nas. Još kad hrvatski, ups njemački telekom i pdv oderu svoj danak malo ostane od onog što uplatimo.


sve isto

----------


## Snjeska

mozete uplatom na ziro racun izbjeci doniranje telekomu  :Wink:

----------


## rinama

Mene sve to skup jako ljuti, a ponajviše zbog toga kaj su to neke najvažnije ljudske potrebe,a spale na telefonske donacije. Pod dva ljuti me i PDV, jer ga se država ne želi odreći, a iovako je na prvom mjestu "kriva" što moramo na neki naćin sami platiti kako ovo, tako i tisuće drugih stvari. I sve to skup se događa s jedne strane, a dok se s druge strane nemilice ulaže u pusta skijališta na Sljemenu, u rukometnu dvoranu i u pitajboga kaj sve ne, a kaj mi ni neznamo.
Znaći, smeta me i to jako, jer se igra na naš osjećaj sažaljenja, a kojeg nema šanse da ne osjetiš kad gledaš sve te reklame i smeta me kaj se Hrvatska prikazuje svijetu kao da smo netko i nešto, a s druge strane na ovakve naćine od ljudi cijedi kunu po kunu i to bez imalo srama, a još k tome bezobrazni do kraja.

----------


## maria71

> Mene sve to skup jako ljuti, a ponajviše zbog toga kaj su to neke najvažnije ljudske potrebe,a spale na telefonske donacije. Pod dva ljuti me i PDV, jer ga se država ne želi odreći, a iovako je na prvom mjestu "kriva" što moramo na neki naćin sami platiti kako ovo, tako i tisuće drugih stvari. I sve to skup se događa s jedne strane, a dok se s druge strane nemilice ulaže u pusta skijališta na Sljemenu, u rukometnu dvoranu i u pitajboga kaj sve ne, a kaj mi ni neznamo.
> Znaći, smeta me i to jako, jer se igra na naš osjećaj sažaljenja, a kojeg nema šanse da ne osjetiš kad gledaš sve te reklame i smeta me kaj se Hrvatska prikazuje svijetu kao da smo netko i nešto, a s druge strane na ovakve naćine od ljudi cijedi kunu po kunu i to bez imalo srama, a još k tome bezobrazni do kraja.


x

----------


## Pliska

> rinama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene sve to skup jako ljuti, a ponajviše zbog toga kaj su to neke najvažnije ljudske potrebe,a spale na telefonske donacije. Pod dva ljuti me i PDV, jer ga se država ne želi odreći, a iovako je na prvom mjestu "kriva" što moramo na neki naćin sami platiti kako ovo, tako i tisuće drugih stvari. I sve to skup se događa s jedne strane, a dok se s druge strane nemilice ulaže u pusta skijališta na Sljemenu, u rukometnu dvoranu i u pitajboga kaj sve ne, a kaj mi ni neznamo.
> Znaći, smeta me i to jako, jer se igra na naš osjećaj sažaljenja, a kojeg nema šanse da ne osjetiš kad gledaš sve te reklame i smeta me kaj se Hrvatska prikazuje svijetu kao da smo netko i nešto, a s druge strane na ovakve naćine od ljudi cijedi kunu po kunu i to bez imalo srama, a još k tome bezobrazni do kraja.
> 
> 
> x


X  

Mislim da nikome nije problem izdvojiti par kunica za bilo kakvu akciju, ali uređenje bolnica je stvar države i mi već dovoljno odvajamo svaki mjesec od plaće za zdravstvo, a onda nas i žicaju još love.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  rinama prvotno napisa
> ...


cure, sve ste rekle
upravo to, tu igraju na osjećaje, a lova se tako nemilice troši na gluposti
nek se proda par satova i evo lijepi iznos  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BusyBee

> Mene sve to skup jako ljuti, a ponajviše zbog toga kaj su to neke najvažnije ljudske potrebe,a spale na telefonske donacije. Pod dva ljuti me i PDV, jer ga se država ne želi odreći, a iovako je na prvom mjestu "kriva" što moramo na neki naćin sami platiti kako ovo, tako i tisuće drugih stvari. I sve to skup se događa s jedne strane, a dok se s druge strane nemilice ulaže u pusta skijališta na Sljemenu, u rukometnu dvoranu i u pitajboga kaj sve ne, a kaj mi ni neznamo.
> Znaći, smeta me i to jako, jer se igra na naš osjećaj sažaljenja, a kojeg nema šanse da ne osjetiš kad gledaš sve te reklame i smeta me kaj se Hrvatska prikazuje svijetu kao da smo netko i nešto, a s druge strane na ovakve naćine od ljudi cijedi kunu po kunu i to bez imalo srama, a još k tome bezobrazni do kraja.


x

Mene je uopce sram te reklame i otvorenog pokazivanja u kakvo je stanje dovedeno rodiliste.

----------


## maria71

Upravo tako, mene je sram te reklame, kako kad me je sram kad  na tv-u ljudi lupetaju gluposti ( bilo u nekom kvizu ili kada daju izjave )

----------


## Amalthea

X 

pod sve gore napisano.   :Mad:

----------


## Berlin

Slažem se sa svime što ste napisale.
Stanje je više nego žalosno!!!

----------


## rinama

I da se samo nadovežem dalje; mene stvarno lagano počinje brinuti budućnost naše djećice. Imam osjećaj da je nestao onaj srednji sloj ljudi, tj.onih koji mogu pristojno živjeti od svoje plaće. Gledam MM-a i sebe, imamo ok plaće, a ispada da sve iznad hrane i režija ispada luksuz.
Čim uložiš u nešto, narednih godinu dana si u nesvjesti. I kako da onda nebudem ljuta na ovakve baš niske poteze države, neznam samo kak oni misle da mi živimo. Lagano iz dana u dan, ode kuna sim, kuna tam, prvo nam s plaće skinu za zdravstveno, onda te prisile da uzmeš dopunsko osiguranje (znaći opet po džepu bolesnih, a kojima bi u biti trebalo što više olakšati), pa malo na parking, do kojeg dok dođeš pokuriš benzin (zbog gužvi i stani-kreni efekta), a kojeg masno platiš, pa ako poludiš i ostaviš auto doma, odeš na autobus ili tramvaj, a ono cijenu opet digli i još k tome luđaćka gužva, prljavi i smrdljivi autobusi. I kaj sad tu kod nas lići na "zemlju spremnu za EU", meni niš, pa nisu lijepe fasade, skupi auti i Bundek slika zemlje, slika zemlje su ljudi koji traže boce po kontejnerima, slika su bakice koji ispod kaputa nude proizvode od po pet kuna, slika su rijeke ljudi koje se svaku Nedjelju slijevaju prema Jakuševečkom sajmištu gdje se kupuje odjeća za mizeriju, jer se za bolju nema.....i mene zanima kak to sve ja vidim, a oni koji bi trebali ne vide ili se prave da ne vide.Žalosno.
I tako je na kraju i ova Petrova trudionica slika jada od države u kojoj živimo.

----------


## Snjeska

> X  
> 
> Mislim da nikome nije problem izdvojiti par kunica za bilo kakvu akciju, ali uređenje bolnica je stvar države i mi već dovoljno odvajamo svaki mjesec od plaće za zdravstvo, a onda nas i žicaju još love.


cure, sve ste rekle
upravo to, tu igraju na osjećaje, a lova se tako nemilice troši na gluposti
nek se proda par satova i evo lijepi iznos  :Rolling Eyes: [/quote]

Sve je to točno, ali...
lova će se i dalje trošiti na gluposti, 
satovi se neće prodati, niti biseri i krznene bunde :/ 

ja pozdravljam akciju i radujem joj se jer sam tamo provela mjesec dana prošle godine i znam vrlo dobro u kakvom je stanju odjel
radujem se zbog svih trudnica kojima će biti lakše biti daleko od doma i svojih voljenih, ako ne lakše onda barem udobnije  :Wink:  

a radujem se i zbog med.sestara koje tamo rade, fakat su dobre i mislim da će i njima biti lakše raditi kada sve to bude ljepše izgledalo :Heart:  

znate li da su jednom prilikom sestre na PT2 dobile klima uređaj preko neke donacije za svoju sobu i nisu ga htjele sebi postaviti nego su ga montirali u najveću sobu na odjelu koja je ujedno bila i najtoplija (ja ležala u njoj)
Baš su posebne te sestre s PT2  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

ja podrzavam akciju (kao i svi), i srcem i novcem, 

uz sve gore navedeno, dodajem da jos i znam kako je lezati bas na tim krevetima, u tim sobama, ici u te WC-e i kupaonice...i znam kako su sestre divne   :Heart:

----------


## ludovik

Akciju pozdravljam, naravno.
Sve gore potpisujem, na žalost na ovakav se način dolazi do novca i bit će prikupljeno jako puno, i zasigurno će trostruko-četverostruko više naplatiti sređivanje odjela, nego što je stvarna vrijednost radova (tako je bilo i s PT1)...Jadro, meni nisu baš sve sestre bile naj (bolje rečeno jedna mi je bila živi očaj)...tamo sam provela 6 mjeseci.

Još kad vidim onaj spot na kojem trudnica sjedi i gladi trbuh ( a sjedi baš na "mom" krevetu sva protrnem)...želim da PT2 što prije srede da se žene ne muče više...

----------


## ludovik

> znate li da su jednom prilikom sestre na PT2 dobile klima uređaj preko neke donacije za svoju sobu i nisu ga htjele sebi postaviti nego su ga montirali u najveću sobu na odjelu koja je ujedno bila i najtoplija (ja ležala u njoj)


Da, bila sam baš u vrijeme kad su ga montirali (misliš na 11-esticu  :Smile:  ), tu klimu je poklonio (i ugradio) suprug jedne pacijentice iz te sobe jer je ta soba zaista i najkritičnija u ljetnom periodu...i hladnjak koji se nalazi u "sestrinskoj" sobi poklon je jedne pacijentice da se ima gdje hrana držati kad žene tamo proborave mjesecima.

----------


## malena beba

podrzavam akciju ali se slazem sa svim vec navedenim... zalosno, prezalosno...

----------


## Pups

Gledam ovu akciju na televiziji i užasno sam ljuta.
Humanitarna akcija za ovako prevažnu stvar... Ja da sam ministar u vladi bi sjedila doma i sramila se, a ne se slikala na televiziji kako se javljam na telefon. 

Zašto nemamo akcije da skupimo novce da dinamo plati porez koji nisu platili...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Uf kad se sjetim na što se troše novci   :Evil or Very Mad:    a na šta nam bolnice liče.

----------


## maria71

Mene je rasplakala ona gospođa koja je izgubila 3 bebe, a sad čuva trudnoću, iz Vrhovina je  i uzela sam telefon i nazvala.

Nisam htjela pričati s VIP-ovcima

Eto, skočila sam sebi u usta, ali ja sam preosjetljiva i jednostavno nisam mogla ne nazvati.

I evo sad jedna starija gospođa govori i slična je mojoj pokojnoj baki   :Sad:  

Eto da znate da sam slab karakter

----------


## RuzicaSB

Nazvala sam nekoliko puta veceras i veoma sam sretna sto su uspjeli skupiti dovoljno novaca.Obradovalo me i vladino obecanje da ce se odreci pdv-a na pozive gradjana.

----------


## Pups

ja sam isto sretna što će urediti taj odjel. iskreno.

al se stvarno pitam kako našu vladu koja tamo sjedi i javlja se na telefon nije stid, to govori o njihovom neuspjehu.

----------


## pepi

> ja sam isto sretna što će urediti taj odjel. iskreno.
> 
> al se stvarno pitam kako našu vladu koja tamo sjedi i javlja se na telefon nije stid, to govori o njihovom neuspjehu.



... i onda važno JK kaže da je vlada baš danas odlučila da će donirati milijun kuna....  :Rolling Eyes:  ...da sam na njihovom mjestu ja bih se pokrila po glavi...

----------


## ivana b

nije Petrova ništa drukčija od ostalih bolnica a  da bi se morala renovirati, dapače, kad se sjetim šibenske mrak mi padne na oči.eno i strop im se urušio..samo što se šibenska uvalila u kredite koje ne može otplaćivati a Petrova je mudro organizirala akciju 
Da, soba 11 ima klimu..Snješka, spasila nas je, u svibnju je bilo pakleno vruće   :Smile:   a onaj tv šta smo imali - ja mislila da je bolnički,a kad ono jučer ga nije bilo kad su obilazili sobe   :Laughing:  
ma Petrovoj treba lova da isplate silne tužbe što su se nakupile   :Evil or Very Mad:  
vlada je bome dobro iskalkulirala..efektivno uplatili su znano manje jer će im se veći dio vratiti kroz porez   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Stijena

I onda ih još nije sram slikat se po televiziji i "razgovarat" na telefon s tim istim ljudima koji desetljećima uplaćuju zdravstveno i sad još moraju i donirati da se urede bolnice jer se za to nema novaca.............ali za stadione, muzeje, dvorane...........za to se uvijek ima.............fuj - pronatalitetna politika!

----------


## Poslid

> Mene sve to skup jako ljuti, a ponajviše zbog toga kaj su to neke najvažnije ljudske potrebe,a spale na telefonske donacije. Pod dva ljuti me i PDV, jer ga se država ne želi odreći, a iovako je na prvom mjestu "kriva" što moramo na neki naćin sami platiti kako ovo, tako i tisuće drugih stvari. I sve to skup se događa s jedne strane, a dok se s druge strane nemilice ulaže u pusta skijališta na Sljemenu, u rukometnu dvoranu i u pitajboga kaj sve ne, a kaj mi ni neznamo.
> Znaći, smeta me i to jako, jer se igra na naš osjećaj sažaljenja, a kojeg nema šanse da ne osjetiš kad gledaš sve te reklame i smeta me kaj se Hrvatska prikazuje svijetu kao da smo netko i nešto, a s druge strane na ovakve naćine od ljudi cijedi kunu po kunu i to bez imalo srama, a još k tome bezobrazni do kraja.


Potpisujem i dodajem

Badava savršeno moderna rodilišta ako se ne promjeni odnos prema trudnicama, rodiljama, babinjačama a i prema novorođenčadi.

----------


## Deaedi

> Mislim da nikome nije problem izdvojiti par kunica za bilo kakvu akciju, ali uređenje bolnica je stvar države i mi već dovoljno odvajamo svaki mjesec od plaće za zdravstvo, a onda nas i žicaju još love.





> cure, sve ste rekle
> upravo to, tu igraju na osjećaje, a lova se tako nemilice troši na gluposti
> nek se proda par satova i evo lijepi iznos :roll


:

Potpis.

Inace, sta se tice PDv-a, kod ovakvih humanitarnih akcija obicno po zavrsetku akcije ogranizator prijavljuje skupljeni iznos putem telefonskih donacija u Ministarstvo financija i trazi osobođenje od PDV-a, odnosno država onda donira taj iznos PDV-a, na način na ga vrati, odnosno uplati za akciju. Koliko se sjecam tako je bilo kod svih velikih humanitarnih akcija do sada, pa vjerujem da ce tako biti i ovaj put.

----------


## Gost 1

Samo info. vezano za PDV na telefonske pozive.

Čula sam kada je ministar financija pojašnjavao kako će država doista uzeti PDV, jer zakon je zakon, no Ministarstvo financija će za Petrovu trudionicu donirati isti iznos koliko će iznositi PDV na sve telefonske pozive.

Pošten posao. 

Nadam se da će održati riječ.
 :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Samo info - u pravilu se HT odriče bilo kakvih zarada u ovim akcijama (jedino što to jest reklama za sve firme koji sudjeluju u tim akcijama - od banaka, pa do telekom firmi, ali bolje da se reklamiraju na taj način koji je human i pokazuju neku svoju socijalnu odgovornost raznoraznim donacijama, nego angažiranjem PR agencija i reklamama po medijima). Prema ovakvima akcijama imam dvojake osjećaje - u pravilu uvijek nazovem ili uplatim nešto. U početku sam sudjelovala oduševljeno i svim srcem - ono - "kad se male ruke slože" (Pužnica pa nadalje), ali nekako kako broj tih akcija raste i u meni, kao i u većini, vidim, dolazi do zasićenja takvim akcijama... Prvenstveno zato jer sam žalosna što ne vidim da se država paralelno trudi stvoriti neki sustav koji bi ubuduće sprječavao takva stanja u bolnicama i u zdravstvu općenito.

----------

